# Shellawax durable?



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey everyone
I have read in all of my books that friction is beautiful but not durable and will degrade with continued use and touching. Is this true of shellawax also? :huh:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Depending upon how much the item is being handled. I use a product called Doctors Workshop that is a Shellawax knock-off (better in my opinion) on pens and bottle stoppers. Pens, with their constant handling, the finish will wear, but the oils from your hands and the oils from the wood will create a smoother, warmer finish (again in my opinion) than the original anyway.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

+1 for The Doctors Woodshop products. I use the Walnut oil/Shellac/Wax mixture. Easy to apply, no stink and a first class looking finish.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, just exposure to air will dull sheen.

Crystal coat, Shellwax, and Mylands friction polish do not give much sheen or protection to your turnings. They are viable finishes if looking for real look and feel of wood. How durable are these finished depends upon use and person handling items. 

Have a spalted Oak pen finished with Crystal Coat seven years ago and used daily sitting on my desk. No clue on number of refills installed, but pen looks great. (“looks great,” code word for oops how did I mess up putting that pen together!)

Shellwax Friction Polish just too expensive for my taste, cheaper products will serve you well.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Can i mix my own finish? Does anyone know the ratio of walnut oil/wax/shellac?


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is a link to The Doctors Woodshop. His products are not expensive and go a long way.
http://doctorswoodshop.com/?tx=9WE0...&amt=35.00&cc=USD&cm=False;-1;;0&item_number=


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.ubeaut.com.au/contact.htm

Nate, Contact Neil Ellis at this site. He is the owner and developer of the product.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone and thanks hughie and whaler for the link!


----------

